# Rob your prices are too low . . .



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2013)

Monkey Pod Table

:rotflmao3:


----------



## davidgiul (Jan 28, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Monkey Pod Table
> 
> :rotflmao3:


I think he put 2 too many zeros on the end of 50:davidguil:


----------



## DKMD (Jan 28, 2013)

Good grief! Whoever buys that thing, deserves it... I can't believe they used eBay as the source for the base price.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 28, 2013)

i personaly like the antique scratches --duck


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 28, 2013)

$5000? Why not.$50,000 or $5,000,000?? Im just guessing but maybe just maybe the tree grew around a giant gold nugget and its trapped inside the wood....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> i personaly like the antique scratches --duck



Maybe I should scratch up all my stuff and call it antique for added value.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 29, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > i personaly like the antique scratches --duck
> ...




I scratched the back of my hand yesterday............does that make me........oh crap, nevermind. 
:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2013)

No Ken you aren't antique but we should all be able to become independently wealthy if we sell Mike at an antique auction.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2013)

Kevin said:


> No Ken you aren't antique but we should all be able to become independently wealthy if we sell Mike at an antique auction.



:fit:::dash2::dash2::dash2::smack::stop::ripped::shame::lame::youwish::canthear::ireful:


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 29, 2013)

I just sent him a lowball offer of $4,799..... Fingers crossed !


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm thinking about calling 'ol Charlie up and saying _"Hey man I'm not interested in the table but would you considering parting with just two of the legs? Because I have a table exactly like it but it only has the one leg." _


----------



## wombat (Jan 29, 2013)

Forget making slingshots. Obviuosly tables are the way to go!! :)


----------

